# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  البغبغاء تُسمّي أولادها كما الانسان

## دموع الغصون

البغبغاء تُسمي أولادها كما الانسان

صور بغبغاء 


لقد أعتقد العلماء، بحقيقة مُثبتة، ليس منذ زمن بعيد، إن استخدام الببغاوات لتسمية بعضها البعض، هي واقعا، وهي وسيلة يرجعون بها لبعضهم البعض، ولكنهم يحتاجون لتوثيق هذا الاعتقاد، والسؤال الاهم كيف أن الطيور البرية المولودة حديثا، تتعامل مع هذه التسمية، وراى الباحثون أن هناك احتمالين، أما أن تكون فطرية بيولوجية، أي انها كلها تحمل نفس التسمية، أو يتم أختيارها من قبل الوالدين، وهنا كانت القضية ولب البحث.

لهذه الدراسة، قام العلماء بوضع كاميرات فيديو، داخل أعشاش الببغاء الاخضر، والتي وصل عددها الى 16، وهذه الطيور هي جزء من الحياة البرية، وقد سجلوا لحظة بلحظة، ماذا يجري داخل كل واحد منها، بدء من لحظة التفقيس حتى بداية الطيران، وتبين لهم خلال هذه الفترة، وفي جميع الاعشاش، إن الاباء كان يطلقون صوتا مميزا و مختلفا عن الاخر، تجاه مواليدهم، وكأنهم يبصمونهم بعلامة فارقة، وكان التجاوب مثيرا للدهشة كلما تكرر هذا الصوت، مما يسقط الاحتمال الاول، القائل بأنها حالة بيولوجية، حيث أن الصوت الصادر من الوالدين لم يكن نفسه في كل الاعشاش.
أن الببغاوات ليست الحيوانات الوحيدة، التي تطلق اسماء على مواليدها، انما ايضا الدلافين لها اسماء محددة لكل مولود، يطلقها والديها عليها، ويعتقد الباحثون أن هناك شيئ يشبه الحياة الاجتماعية، والتي تعتبر من الاشياء القيمة، كي تستطيع هذه الحيوانات تحديد فصيلتها بين اسرابها المختلفة، وتحديد نمط حياتها.


سبحانك ربي

----------


## (dodo)

عنجد حلو اول مرة بسمع بهاي المعومة 
حتى الحيوانات بسمي اولادها 
عنجد سبحان الله 
مشكورة دموع موضوعك حلو استمتعت بقراءته

----------


## دموع الغصون

سبحان الله 
مشكورة دودو على المرور

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

وااااااااااااااااو جد روووووعة 
موضوع رائع

----------


## &روان&

سبحان الله  قادر على كل شي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

سبحان الله ربي قادر على كل شيء
معلومة حلوة وجديدة يسلمو

----------


## محمد العزام

سبحان الله 


مشكورة دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور 
*

----------

